# How to Freelance for Bobbi Brown



## browneyebeauty (Oct 8, 2015)

hello Can someone please tell me the process of freelancing for Bobbi Brown? Thank you️


----------



## browneyebeauty (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## handmedownstars (Feb 16, 2016)

I think it's really a matter of who you know. When we hire freelancers, they are always people who have previously worked for Bobbi. The AE lives in a different city and I have never seen postings for freelancers. When she is looking, it's always word of mouth.


----------

